# Acacia Fiber is great for constipation



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

Just found this site looking for info to help with my IBS-C flare up and didn't see any information about Acacia Fiber, which saved my life.I have been using Acacia fiber which is a soluble fiber for a year and without it I would not be able to go to the bathroom. I take 1 tablespoon in the a.m. and one p.m. You have to build up slowly as with any fiber but I like the idea of this because it's organic and doesn't cause cramping or bloat. It works for constipation and diahrea.Acacia fiber with an IBS diet and I have eliminated 99% of my cramping and bloat, unless I cheat of course. The IBS diet is a huge part of keeping my cramping under control, If I eat insoluble fiber I have to have it with soluble fiber but without the acacia fiber I would never go to the bathroom.The fiber is not perfect. I have to make multiple trips to the bathroom in the morning but that is a small price to pay when compared to the horrible constipation I had when I first got my IBS and what I'm dealing with now during my flare up.There are 2 acacia fibers that I know about. One is Heather's Tummy Fiber the other is Tribez Acacia fiber. You can get at a health food store but I find them to be much cheaper online. I prefer Heather's because it is white vs. Tribez which is brown and has a kind of "dirt" taste. I get my Heather's from www.iherb.com which has it on sale right now (I stocked up on four 1 lb bags) and has great shipping. Tribez is available at www.vitacost.com but tons of other places online.I highly recommend this stuff.


----------

